# Quit



## Fernando Espinoza (Nov 18, 2015)

In protest to Uber, in the past week, I have let at least 100 pings go bye, more like 200. I don't care what they do to me. Deativate me, I don't care. I keep the app on and let it ping. Over time, uber has to realize that lots of us are cherry picking their rides like crazy and working only at surges. Better yet, they have got to know that most uber drivers work for LYFT. They want to themselves. 
Anyways, keep cherry picking and let the pings go unanswered. They will get the message. 

Final note, it amazes me how some drivers use really nice cars when working. That's nuts!!! I saw one guy in a brand new BMW. 
Could it be that people are that desperate?
Keep the faith, send a message to uber.


----------



## drewsk81 (Nov 15, 2015)

I seriously wish I had done this: 
Use a GPS spoofing app on your phone, make it look like you arrived, and collect the cancellation fee for EVERY PING till they deactivate you all while sitting on your comfy couch


----------



## ADefaultUser (Nov 11, 2015)

drewsk81 said:


> I seriously wish I had done this:
> Use a GPS spoofing app on your phone, make it look like you arrived, and collect the cancellation fee for EVERY PING till they deactivate you all while sitting on your comfy couch


To paraphrase, you are looking to rob $5 from every person that Uber assigns to you in an effort to "stick it to the man".


----------

